# Best face oil or butter



## sephera (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi what is the best single oil or butter for you face. I am adverse to be making facial creams etc as an worried about contamination etc. What single oils or butters do you use for your face if you do so? For youth and suppleness.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2016)

I use rice bran and argan sometimes.  But I'm not a fan of straight oils on my face


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Everyone's skin is different, so what works for one, won't work for another. That being said, in the winter when the heat is on, and it gets really dry, I use avocado oil at night. But my everyday, year round, best thing I've ever found is olive squalane.  For my skin, my handmade soap and olive squalane are the two things I would never give up. This is the one that I use, and a bottle lasts me over a year.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MJG19K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sephera (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the tip I will buy some it's expensive $22 /100 ml. But it looks promising. Do you use extra virgin avocado or is refined ok?

Do you think Olive Squalane is better than Rosehip oil or jojoba?



shunt2011 said:


> I use rice bran and argan sometimes.  But I'm not a fan of straight oils on my face


I am just one lazy to make an emulsion and two worried about contamination of home made creams.

What about a blend of oils or butters...? 

Also a renowned Aromatherapist said Oils and butters were best for skin. It's not prone to contamination.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 13, 2016)

sephera said:


> Thanks for the tip I will buy some it's expensive $22 /100 ml. But it looks promising. Do you use extra virgin avocado or is refined ok?
> 
> Do you think Olive Squalane is better than Rosehip oil or jojoba?



I use refined avocado and it works just fine for me, I also rub some into the ends of my hair the night before I wash it. But I only use it at night, because it does leave my skin feeling "oily."

Do I think olive squalane is better than rosehip or jojoba? *YES!!! *I'm 66, and my face used to be extremely dry. I used to use Dove soap, and my skin was flaky and dry and miserable. I tried every moisturizer, even slathered it with Vaseline! Nothing worked. Nothing. Once I started making my own soap, my skin improved greatly. But I still needed some kind of moisturizer. I had received a sample of squalane and liked it, because it wasn't greasy. So I tried the one I linked to above, and I've never looked back.

 I wash my face with my soap, dry it with a wet wash cloth wrung out til it's just damp. I think this is important, because you want your skin to be still damp when you apply your moisturizer, to seal the moisture in. Then I use between four and six drops (depending on the season) of olive squalane. I let it sink in before applying makeup. My skin really does seem to absorb it, and my skin is left feeling moist but not oily or greasy at all. There is no fragrance, no additives, just squalane. I use it morning and night after washing my face, and at $9.99 for a bottle that lasts a year, it's hard to beat.


----------



## hlecter (Oct 13, 2016)

I dont like straight oils or butters on my face and i generally don't recommend it.

 Some years ago  i used to apply coconut oil on my face and ended up with irritation and dry skin, so i stopped it immediately... Its a miracle oil on hair though... 
I think it could be better idea to make some facial cream using an emulsifier, some active ingredients and oils/butters of your choise at small percentages. Jojoba, safflower oil, shea butter, pomegranate oil or argan may be beneficial for your skin...


----------



## Dahila (Oct 13, 2016)

strait oils on face?  that's not very good idea.  Once a week can be used sugar scrub with oil, and face serum which should contain ie Argan,  Borage, Argan have 0 for clogging pores Borage has 2 Emu oil 0 ,   Macadamia 2 ......... For face the best is light lotion with at least 80% water and very light oil.   Coconut oil is the worst on pores , causes major breakouts and irritation.  That's crazy people still use it,  It is in range of 4 very bad for skin in general .  I use co only for frying and soap. Butters are not good for face either.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 13, 2016)

I see no problem with a straight oil on your face or skin. When I make soap, I usually end up rubbing a little lard on my knees and elbows and it is nice! I was actually on a forum and somebody was really tight with money and they really missed the nice lotion they used to buy for their hands. I told them to try out the veg oils in their pantry. MUCH cheaper than lotion, which is mostly water anyway!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 13, 2016)

In the winter, I can get way with straight shea on my face in a pinch but I generally like using at least 3 oils.


----------



## leslierodriguez (Oct 13, 2016)

Soaps are like food for your skin - nourishing both young and old, men and women. Natural soap bars keep all the good stuff including glycerin and non saponified oils to moisturize your skin naturally. 
In Natural soaps there are no harsh chemicals or chemical preservatives added to create colors, smell and longevity. You wouldn't find such things as parabens (linked to Breast cancer), sodium lauryl sulfate (skin irritant) in natural soap.
For that I can suggest you to use Natural Soap.


----------



## mrsserena (Oct 13, 2016)

I mix Shea Butter, almond oil, hazelnut oil, jojoba oil, and add a little carrot seed and geranium essential oils. It works best if you melt the Shea Butter, add in the other oils, and whip it in a blender as it cools.  Makes a nice soft lotion. It is oily until it absorbs in, so I only use at night.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2016)

leslierodriguez said:


> Soaps are like food for your skin - nourishing both young and old, men and women. Natural soap bars keep all the good stuff including glycerin and non saponified oils to moisturize your skin naturally.
> In *Natural soaps* there are no harsh chemicals or chemical preservatives added to create colors, smell and longevity. You wouldn't find such things as parabens (linked to Breast cancer), sodium lauryl sulfate (skin irritant) in natural soap.
> For that I can suggest you to use *Natural Soap*.


 
They are not asking about soap.  The op is asking about oils for the skin without making lotion. Also, soap is not moisturizing or nourishing.  Soap is a wash off product.  It can strip less oils or more oils from the skin depending on the formulation.   

Once again, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 13, 2016)

sephera said:


> Hi what is the best single oil or butter for you face. I am adverse to be making facial creams etc as an worried about contamination etc. What single oils or butters do you use for your face if you do so? For youth and suppleness.



There is no universal oil that works well for every skin.  You need to test individual oils on your own skin.  I can't use any butters or coconut on mine.  I'm not prone to acne but my skin will break out if I use any butters.  On the other hand, I use few drops of olive oil (from my kitchen) with great results. I also can use fractionated coconut oil without problems.  I tend to add FCO to most oil mixes because the short chain fatty acids are easy food for the skin.  I also like squalane.  I make an anhydrous gel for me with hazelnut, avocado or macademia, rose hip, sea buckthorn and others with ~10% cera bellina (modified beeswax) that works very well for me.

For a friend who was treated for acne for decades, I make a blend with mostly hazelnut oil and FCO and it works great for her.  She can't use any oil  that contains omega 3 fatty acids without breaking out.


----------



## sephera (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for you responses. The butters I have been using I realise are just an oil plus hydrogenated vegetable oil. But I think that is not good. It might be just better to add an oil to Shea butter and whip it. I like the convenience and thickness. One oil I like is the Nuxe dry oil from France I think it's just a blend of oils that's easy to make with right ingredients? I use Rosehip and was using Jojoba previously. I have used pure castor but seems to aggravate.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 13, 2016)

leslierodriguez said:


> Soaps are like food for your skin - nourishing both young and old, men and women. Natural soap bars keep all the good stuff including glycerin and non saponified oils to moisturize your skin naturally.
> In *Natural soaps* there are no harsh chemicals or chemical preservatives added to create colors, smell and longevity. You wouldn't find such things as parabens (linked to Breast cancer), sodium lauryl sulfate (skin irritant) in natural soap.
> For that I can suggest you to use *Natural Soap*.


Soap does not moisturise skin, soap washes
Soapmaker actually rose-hip oil is good it not suppose to cause any breakouts, it in range 0 for clogging pores, but it does cause major breakouts on my face, even when I use a tiny bit in lotion.  FCO does not do it) it is good too


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 13, 2016)

I like avocado best for a face oil, argan and evening prime rose are also nice. I'm not too keen on using butters on my face, they are too heavy and too greasy. I really want to try sea buckthorn and meadow foam sometime, wish I could find sample sizes though.


----------



## mrsserena (Oct 13, 2016)

I think jojoba is comedogenic, meaning it can clog pores. That said, I'm quite prone to acne and haven't seen any with my mixture. I didn't use much, I wish I knew the exact formula. It was a complete failure at first, so I remelted and added more Shea butter to make it thicker.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> I like avocado best for a face oil, argan and evening prime rose are also nice. I'm not too keen on using butters on my face, they are too heavy and too greasy. I really want to try sea buckthorn and meadow foam sometime, wish I could find sample sizes though.




I think I have some Meadowfoam if you would like a sample to try.  Let me know. I can check my stuff this weekend.


----------



## osso (Oct 13, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> I like avocado best for a face oil, argan and evening prime rose are also nice. I'm not too keen on using butters on my face, they are too heavy and too greasy. I really want to try sea buckthorn and meadow foam sometime, wish I could find sample sizes though.



I got a small bottle of sea buckthorn from lotioncrafter, I believe 1 oz, and it was pretty reasonable.


----------



## sephera (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok thanks for responses, to save posting a new thread what is a good oil or blend for hair.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 14, 2016)

sephera said:


> Ok thanks for responses, to save posting a new thread what is a good oil or blend for hair.



A couple months ago I asked this in regards to beard oil.

I think my blend ended up:
75% fractionated coconut
20% hazelnut
9% vitamin e
1% fragarance (but probably less) 

I chose this blend because it's what I had on hand and it works wonders for my husband's pokey mustache.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 14, 2016)

Just like skin, there is no one oil that is best for hair. For a light weight oil, I like avocado or argan but what I really like, is my whipped body butter. Its mostly shea with a little coconut and olive oil. It super easy to overdo it and make the hair greasy, a teeny bit is plenty.

Coconut is hugely popular for hair but for some people, it can actually make hair dry and crunchy. If you are making hair oil to sell, I would skip the coconut oil completely. Avocado, almond, grapeseed, jojoba and argan are very popular on a hair forum I go to.


----------



## sephera (Oct 19, 2016)

Do people notice is difference between using organic vs non organic, and cold pressed vs refined. As this is for face, we need extra care?


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 19, 2016)

sephera said:


> Do people notice is difference between using organic vs non organic, and cold pressed vs refined. As this is for face, we need extra care?



I personally aim for organic/cold-pressed materials when formulating for my face.  I don't know why, maybe it's because my face is so close to my brain and Lord knows it doesn't need any more chemicals in there.

Almost 2 years ago I came across this blog post from Crunchy Betty.  It inspired me to make my own face oil and I've been using it every day since, replacing the Oil of Olay I'd used for 20 years.  The oils I chose are Argan, Rosehip seed, and a couple drops of Lavender EO.  Every so often I think about changing it up but haven't (I'm a bit of a creature of habit).  

http://crunchybetty.com/simple-home...rizer-customize-it-for-your-own-gorgeous-skin

The following link is one I refer to when wanting to know the comedogenic rating of an item (this helped me when deciding which oils to use, as acne used to be an issue prior to making my own stuff):

https://www.beneficialbotanicals.com/facts-figures/comedogenic-rating.html


----------



## aprice522 (Oct 24, 2016)

I tried the oil cleansing method years ago when I first went "natural" and used the "prescribed" castor oil to clean.  It did not work for me.  I broke out like crazy.  I abandoned the method.  I came back to natural when I started making soap and started learning about the different oils and their properties in soap and realized that maybe different oils would work for my face.

I currently use almond oil with myrrh EO to clean my face, sometimes I put a little baking soda with it to scrub.  Then I use a hot washcloth to gently wipe off.

I use Emu oil with frankincense EO for around my eyes and the left over on my hands/face just gets worked in around the rest of my face.

Different things help different people.   Experiment and see what you like.


----------



## sephera (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes any other oils for use around the eyes, or even a mix. I have been using Castor oil which is apparently drying. I think castor oil is very drying and cleansing that's why you broke out.

There is just alot of conflicting information out there.


----------



## hlecter (Nov 3, 2016)

Today i bought some fractionated coconut oil to use on a face cream recipe... I am a little bit hesitated about the result, but i want to experiment...


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Nov 7, 2016)

mrsserena said:


> I think jojoba is comedogenic, meaning it can clog pores. That said, I'm quite prone to acne and haven't seen any with my mixture. I didn't use much, I wish I knew the exact formula. It was a complete failure at first, so I remelted and added more Shea butter to make it thicker.




I could certainly be wrong myself, but I believe you are mistaken about jojoba.  I'm pretty sure that it's deemed either noncomedogenic or at least low-comedogenic on most of the scales out there.

I'm acne prone, so I had to come up with something that wouldn't make me flare up.  I know my face butter has at least this stuff in it- can't remember if there are a few other ingredients too...

Sal butter
Babassu oil 
Macadamia nut oil
Jojoba oil


----------



## Susie (Jan 16, 2017)

BernardMays said:


> Face oil must be use to keep skin healthy.



I do not, nor have I ever, used face oil on my face.  And the skin is very healthy.  No blemishes, no other issues.  I use soap and water.  Period.  No lotions, creams, or oils.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 16, 2017)

BernardMays, with all due respect it is a nonsense,  I used oil once on my face and got in a lot of trouble for that.  Face skin is always exposed so tend to dry out. Moisturiser, Moisturiser is the option for 99% of population.  A lot of people come and get my creams, after using ie coconut oil on face which is famouse for causing breakouts and irritation.  The best are the one who used just OO .


----------



## DianaPopova (Jan 29, 2017)

I used avocado, shea and coconut oils, the last one worked the best for me. I use it no more than once a week, after deep exfoliating mask. It is even harmful to use a pure oil every day, it dries skin much ( absorbing all the water from the surface ).


----------



## sephera (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a cleansing balm. Like Organic Carrot butter cleanser, or clinique take the day off balm. Also some of the Shu Uemura oils. I think they use emulsifiers so in contact with water it dissolves oil.


----------



## sephera (Feb 3, 2017)

DianaPopova said:


> I used avocado, shea and coconut oils, the last one worked the best for me. I use it no more than once a week, after deep exfoliating mask. It is even harmful to use a pure oil every day, it dries skin much ( absorbing all the water from the surface ).


Really? 

I did not know this. Is butter ok?


----------



## toxikon (Feb 3, 2017)

DianaPopova said:


> It is even harmful to use a pure oil every day, it dries skin much ( absorbing all the water from the surface ).



I don't think this is true? Do you have a source? I've been using oils alongside my moisturizers for several years and it always gives me an extra boost of moisture and helps with my dry, flaky winter skin.


----------

